# ORIGIN CLOSURE PLEASE HELP



## TBM

Hi Ladies

Horrified at Origin's latest status of closure for a minimum of 2 weeks if not longer. We have been for appointment with consultant and waiting for planning appointment for last two weeks and every time I rang this week I have been told their system was down and they were unable to release appointments, now know the real reason! Don't know what to do whether wait and see when they re-open or head to another clinic I see some ladies are already changing to GCRM. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## irishflower

What is this Hadn't heard anything - I've been waiting on a follow-up appointment too!!!


----------



## irishflower

Have read the info on their website - think it's very alarming if the issue is so serious they have to close, albeit temporarily.  Think that's it, I've lost all faith in them and will just start researching alternative clinics.  Really feel for those in a current treatment cycle with them, at least I hadn't started yet


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls

Im in the exact same boat!!

I was up on Tuesday thinking i was collecting my drugs to get started..

Only to be told i wouldnt be starting till July.. Needless to say i was raging! A half day's leave wasted plus driving all the way from Coleraine and when i asked why didnt they ring the nurse said oh they have rang some but not others!!

We where told they are to close to sort out management issues!! I did hear that the manager had been suspended and i think the hfea told them to close and get it sorted!!

I have decided to go with gcrm i cant wait any longer..

Good luck with whatever you decide!!

Jillyhen


----------



## TBM

Thank you ladies for getting back to me it means so much, I was getting into such a state about it this morning as we had already wasted 5 weeks waiting on appointment with consultant at Origin and paid £150 for review just to say we wanted to go back for treatment £150 for repeat AMH and £600 deposit. 

Jillyhen, I could not believe the way you were treated, we have to travel from Limavady so totally understand your rage at getting all that way only to be turned away with no drugs and no treatment plan until July at the earliest.

I too have lost all faith in Origin and am going with gcrm. Hopefully this will be a blessing for us all as I do believe gcrm is a far superior clinic and we were only going with Origin because it was in Northern Ireland.


----------



## irishflower

Good luck to you both!  I spoke on the phone to them and they were very vague and just repeated what the website statement said.

I'm very confused now - I too was only going to Origin for convenience.  Although I live in Armagh, I work in Belfast so it was convenient.

If I am now to consider travelling to another clinic it's which one?  Dublin isn't too far away (so Sims?) but so many seem to mention GCRM?  How does it work then if you're travelling - what about scans etc?  Plus will you need to stay in Glasgow after EC and ET?

Any advice much appreciated - so confused!  Just when I thought I was getting sorted


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Irishflower go to 'please help me decide' loads of info on gcrm and satellite clinic xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Or actually its 'help me decide please' lol c


----------



## irishflower

Thanks - will check it out!


----------



## cMac

Hi girls, this is awful news about Origin, so disappointing for anyone about to start treatment.  Can anyone give me some more info?  My sister Gilly80 is just about to start cycling with them.  She is on holidays on Florida at the moment and is about to start down reg injects on the last 2 days on her hols which will be this weekend.  Will they be scanning her etc when she gets back and completing her treatment?  Its her 4th go and this is just the icing on the cake! Thanks everyone and good luck.  
Ps I think GCRM is fab, our little boy came from our successful treatment there on 2010


----------



## chick1508

Hi Ladies, I'm also attending Origin at the minute and spoke with a nurse today who informed me that their closure was requested by Origin themselves and it was due to management and adminstration issues (possibly training of new staff), and that a 2 week closure, once per year, is quite normal for this type of business.  It was also reassuring to be informed that the closure has nothing to do with any clinical issues.  I personally find it frustrating though I think it's worth waiting as me and my husband have been very happy with the service to date.  I will keep you posted if I hear anything else.


----------



## irishflower

Hi chick

I really can't see that this type of closure is normal....medical-related businesses are ones that I would never expect to close suddenly, with patients about to start, be mid-way through, or completing their treatments! Surely if a problem was a minor admin one they would sort it in the background with minimal disruption to patients and their reputation?  I was happy enough with my first appointment there, although correspondence from them has been delayed and confusing and I've also had to chase test results to get a follow-on appointment.  Was told they'd call me back several times...they didn't and now I know why, as they couldn't offer me that follow-on appointment as they'd be closed!  It was just yesterday that i talked to them and was fobbed off about follow-up appointment -  to be honest I feel it's very poor service to have patients discover online through a vague statement what the situation is.  If it was better managed they could have written to/called everyone, I'm sure they knew this was imminent.

Having said all that I'm glad your treatment with them has went well so far, and I hope that continues to be the case!  Best of luck to you.


----------



## lia.g

Hi girls

I'm currently with origin and can't rate them highly enough in how they've individually tailored my treatment to my specific problems.  I've been up for scans over the last two weeks and it seems that they're making a lot of changes, for the better. I was introduced to their new nurse manager who has come over from one if the top clinics in England...Cambridge I think. Dr Diakous appears very keen to make positive changes at Origin which will bring them in line with the clinic he worked in previously in England. He mentioned changes to paperwork, schedules, equipment etc and a move to blast transfers as routine.


----------



## irishflower

Glad they have been good with you too Lia.  Think I'm just gonna go elsewhere and hope they get everything in order as they hope to, and then return to them in future if I need to - fingers crossed I don't have to though   !!


----------



## duckybun

! 

After a recent meltdown DH and I decided to go private and we were all set to call Origin in the morning for an initial consultation.. this all sounds a bit mental! Is it just a temporary closure? The reason we were thinking of going to them is because I've had it with the poor communication and long waits between appointments with the RFC, does this mean that actually there's no point in contacting Origin now?

x
d


----------



## irishflower

hi duckybun....they are saying it's for minimum of two weeks so you should be able to get an appointment in July x


----------



## Maximom

Hey girls, altho I have no experience of treatment with Origin and can only sympathise with those of you affected I do know from personal experience that we can all panic when we're on this crazy fertility rollercoaster.

If you have any concerns over the reason for Origins closure why not contact HFEA as they shud be aware of any medical related issues or if they have been forced to close. If it is only an admin problem then waiting for 2 weeks can't do any harm and maybe then if the situation hasn't changed look elsewhere.

   to you all

Lynn


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Apparantly they where told to close by the hfea!!

I had my 2nd cycle with them and i had a really good experience and did get my bfp which sadly ended in a miscarriage..

chick, ive never known any clinic to close for 2 weeks for management issues... 

irishflower i agree with you, you would think that they would be in contact with people personally before appts to tell them the craic instead of driving 50 odd miles and wasting a half days leave to go up and be told that they are closing for 2- 3 weeks..
I got our info in over the weekend from gcrm, all the scans etc are all done here and you only have to go to Glasgow for e/c & transfer so the way we are looking at it is the fact we can use it as a break away also..

cmac she wont get started till july... I was all set to start on june's af and was meant to get my drugs when i was up on tues past only to have a wasted journey and told it would be July before treatment started..

Ducky i was told to ring last week June to arrange another planning appt.. Thb ive lost al faith and deferred to gcrm, we would have gone with origin but with the fact that they are closing and also if they will re=open we have decided to have our final cycle with gcrm..

Lia was that Julie??

Jillyhen


----------



## cMac

July?  Seriously that is ridiculous?!!! There is nothing professional about that in my eyes at all.  They have so shot themselves in the foot.  Goodbye Origin, hello great level of care at GCRM!  

Thanks Jillyhen x


----------



## duckybun

well guys, Just called Origin. as you all know DH and I had just decided to go private last week as a result of various cock ups on the NHS. So given the chat on here I thought I'd better just phone anyway and see what the craic was. 
As a 'new' patient I simple asked about getting an initial consultation and the receptionist didn't mention a thing about closures. she said it would be July before we got an appointment as long as we got back the paperwork before the end of May. She said she'd call me back tomorrow to chat in more detail as the phone was ringing, so I'll brooch the subject of the closure then, but by the sounds of it they're happy taking new patients and keeping schtum on any closure. 
Doesn't really shed any light on the situation... 
but thought I'd let you all know anyway!
x
d


----------



## irishflower

They were the same with me Duckybun...I've already had my initial appointment with them but had AMH and other bloods done and needed an appointment to follow up on these....should have had it around now but they told me July, no mention of closures or anything else until I seen it on here!  Did they just hope we wouldn't find out?!

Best of luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Alabama

Hi Everyone,

Needed to come on here, really needed to talk to someone.  Rang Origin today full of excitement that my period had arrived, thinking I would be making an appointment for my scan and getting ready to start stims, only to be told that they were closing.

I feel like someone has just kicked me in the gut!        Cant stop crying.

x


----------



## TBM

Alabama, so so sorry your hopes of starting treatment have been dashed, a lot of women here are in the same boat. We were hoping to start treatment with June's AF due 4 June with Origin, now would probaby be August/Sept with Origin we were so disappointed even more so that Origin didn't even contact any of its patients, I read it on here and then their website.  I go really upset then set about looking at alternatives. Like a lot of ladies let down by Origin I have contacted GCRM they do a satellite clinic in Belfast and you only have to go to Glasgow for egg collection and embryo transfer. Hope this helps x


----------



## Jillyhen

Alabama

I know exactly how you feel hun, i was expecting to get my drugs last tues to start on day 21 to be told the same.

Im still raging that they couldnt be bothered their aul toots ringing us before hand..

The nurse told me to ring last week of June to arrange another planning appt.

Ive made an appt with gcrm's satellite clinic..

How are you other lovely ladies..

Jillyhen


----------



## Alabama

I am so sorry for everyone who was due to start treatment it is so fustrating. They said that they were ringing all of their patients all week, which I find hard to believe when you see so many on here that were not contacted.

I would love to transfer to GCRM, unfortunately though we have paid for our treatment at Origin and I dont know if they would give us a refund!!

When I rang GCRM today they were lovely, from only one conversation with a receptionist and one of their scientist's I was really impressed.  I was quite emotional on the phone and they both said if I needed any further info or just a wee chat and a cry they were there.  

I also contacted **** re closure and I spoke to a lovely man who advised the closure was volunteered by Origin the reason being managerial and administration issues.  He stated that he would like to strengthen the fact it was not due to anything medical or practice wise, which was reassuring.  However i just dont feel confident about them anymore.

They have asked me to take the pill now and they will contact me when they reopen and advise me when to stop taking it for treatment to start.  

xx


----------



## irishflower

Sorry to hear your bother with Origin Alabama - makes me very cross to think of them letting down so many at such an emotional time for all the patients affected    It's probably for the best that they do close to sort out their problems, but they have went about it in a disgraceful way.  Out of principle now I wouldn't want to hand over money to them!

Still waiting on my info pack from GCRM but have no qualms at all about going with them.  Best of luck to you x


----------



## Jillyhen

Alabama

Have you your drugs at home??

I was chatting to a girl last night and she was saying a friend of her's that is with origin got an email..

Tbm you where due to start same time as me.. Where you told to ring last week of June?

I was never contacted by them, the notice on the website didnt appear till the end of the week.

Irish, i was very lucky and hadnt paid anything out, i had to scramble like mad to gather up the cash for last tues for it not to be taken..

maybe its a sign girls!!

Jillyhen


----------



## irishflower

That's what I'm telling myself jillyhen!!!


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

hi girlies,

been keeping updated on this thread recently as like yourselves,going through treatment and hate to be disapointed..

today i had my egg collection on an egg share scheme with origin and felt i needed to input and ask people to reconsider what is being said about the clinic..
i totally understand people feel let down by the clinic on this closure period but as a patient i am pleased to actually put aside my personal issues and take into consideration that they are not closing just for the fun of it or because of some medical reason,they are closing for the short time to add experiance to the admistration end of things as they have been welcoming new team members and want to make sure that they experiance good results all round for their team/workforce and also for us patients...
as a patient of origin 5 years ago i defintly can give them a 10 out of 10 this time round and have experianced the dedication,friendliness and support from all team members,although i am on eggshare and alot off you have alot more financial reasons to be a bit pee'ed off,just ask yourself if you have previously been a patient there before, you must have been happy with the treatment to actually be in this predicamant to want to carry out another cycle so what is 2 weeks?? we have waited this long!! 

as everyone is so different and circumstances are different for everyone i dont want to come across rude.. but on my journey so far..
i really have enjoyed the warm welcoming i have had from the team,
i have had regular blood tests and scanning
i have been introduced to lovly more experianced staff this time round,
overall i wouldnt knock them for this closure,i would see it as the clinic wanting to better itself..and afterall,all good things come to those who wait!! 

have a good day x


----------



## lia.g

Girls, I have to agree with bitsy. I really think Origin closing for two weeks can only benefit patients in the long run, although I realise how upsetting it must be for those who have had treatment delayed.

I've had treatment at both the Rvh and Origin and I know the Rvh have closed in the past to make improvements.

After 4 IVFs and numerous FETs, at the age of 35 I just had my 1st ever grade one blast transferred yesterday. I truly believe this is due to the expertise of Dr Diakous and the nursing staff in taking on board my history and individually tailoring my treatment. I honestly felt that they wanted it to work as much as we did. Even as we were about the leave after the transfer Dr Diakous came after us, said he'd been thinking about the problems I have with my lining and asked me if I would like to try injections during the 2ww which they used in his previous clinic. 

I know everyone's experiences are different and totally understand why people would consider alternative clinics, but for those who are currently going through treatment with Origin or who have no option other than to stay with them if they have paid, please do not let this closure affect your faith in the Drs and nurses there.


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

well said lia..if there was a 'like' button on here like there is on ********..my finger would be stuck on it right now  

dr diakous is my doctor also and i think he is such a pet,he,like you said truly makes you feel like you are all in it together..

very best of luck missus with your 2ww.. ill be     for ya!!

lisa x


----------



## lia.g

Thanks Lisa, fingers crossed as we've decided it's our last go. Have already registered for adoption.

I absolutely love Dr Diakous and wish I'd had him all along! Good luck with you're next FET....that was a lot of eggs so make sure you look after yourself x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

thanku missy and best of luck to you also... loadsa    for ya..

keep posting and keep us updated   

xxxx


----------



## irishflower

| agree that it is in patients' best interests to make whatever improvements are necessary and that my one and only appointment with Dr Diakos did go well and I had no problems with him.  However, to have patients turn up for treatment only to find out they're closed, or in my case, to be frankly fobbed off with tales of how busy they are and can't fit me in until July only for me to find the real reason out online, is a very poor way to treat paying patients.  Honesty and a better approach would definitely have made me feel more positive about continuing treatment with them.

I really do hope the improvements are successful as we deserve to have a top-class service here.  No matter where everyone is having their treatment, I hope it goes as well as possible!


----------



## carlie18

I also cant rate Dr Diakos highly enough having had treatment in both the Royal & Origin I wouldnt even begin to compare both clinics.  After a few failed cycles I know how stressful this process is and I did research using another clinic but I have decided to stay with Origin and will have another cycle in a couple of months time as I have always been happy with my treatment.  I looked at GCRM but when I go the pack through and realised that my scans etc would be done by doctors from the Royal that was a big NO way for me.  I never managed to get a fresh cycle with RFC due to risk of OHSS but Origin have made this possible for me so I belive Origin is well worth the wait.

Good luck to you all whatever you decide to do


----------



## TBM

Hi Ladiies

I did not change clinics because Origin was closing for a few weeks I did it because they didn't have the manners to inform their patients what was going on. Nothing was said at our consultation and on the three occasions I rang up for planning appointment I was told they couldn't give me one because their system was down which was a complete lie! I only found out they were closing via FF and their website, I would have waited the couple of weeks had I been kept informed.

At GCRM the consultants from the Royal do the scans and send this info to GCRM that day because all protocols, treatment plans and decision making about my treatment will be made by GCRM not consultants here.

Good luck to all ladies regardless what clinic they end up having treatment at xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

hi there tbm,

so sorry to hear about your misfortunes..i wish you the best of luck which ever clinic you decide to go with.. i didnt want to cause any friction with anyone when i put in my experiance with them and asking people to give them a chance... what they done dosnt exscuse the fact they didnt have the decency to ring you but this is obviously the flaw in the adminastration end they need to fix   

we defintly do need a local clinic were we feel we are getting our 100% attention we require, so far origin has ticked all the right boxes,lets hope when they have this 2weeks to sort all the issues that we have a perfect little clinic to walk into and come out pregnant lol..  

best of luck ladies xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

I think it is awful that origin did not inform their patients properly about the closure. I am sure the closure is in the patients best interests and i hope overall it makes a difference but it still doesnt excuse the lack of information. I have been with both rfc and origin and never had too many problems with either except that i have had ohss twice and never got a fresh transfer. I still have frosties in origin and will be going back at a later date to use them. I am now attending the Lister in London and after going there i personally feel both clinics here are lacking compared to the clinics on the mainland. The Lister has flagged up 2 issues with immunes that would never have been addressed here. I do think everyone has different experiences with clinics and i hope the clinics here can improve.

Good luck to everyone going through tx whatever clinic you are with.      

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

icsi, i had my last cycle of ivf with origin and i couldnt fault them at all, i had a really good experience with them..

I totally agree with tbm, i was more annoyed that they couldnt be bothered ringing us before hand to explain things..

We just decided that we would go for gcrm for our last go.. 

Lia we applied for adoption last year as was about to go on the 2 day course but then was cancelled as i wanted to have another ivf go.. Will def consider it if round 3 doesnt work.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi ladies

Did anyone get a call from origin

They are now starting treatments and can start me next week!!

Im in a frazzle now

Jillyhen


----------



## irishflower

Can't believe that Jilly! WHat is going on with them?!
In my eyes this makes their behaviour worse as they truly are messing people around now at a time when they're so vulnerable. 

I haven't heard at all from them, but mind is made up to go with GCRM now.
Only you know if you want to proceed with them....listen to your instinct and go with it!


----------



## TBM

My goodness Jilly I am sure that was a shock!!!

It's terrible the way you have been messed about but if you can start in June with them and decide to go ahead I wish you every success.

I haven't heard from them, picked up a copy of our notes last week so they probably know we have gone elsewhere.


----------



## Jillyhen

Evening ladies

I'm still in shock! 

When Jenny rang me I Thot it was because I requested copies of my results when she asked for dates I asked her why if I wasn't starting!! They have been given the go ahead to schedule in treatments.

I told her outright that I had planned to go elsewhere etc and said why had they closed said it was management issues 

So needless to say I'm staying where I'm at & getting drugs next week. I don't want to wait any longer. 

This is the 3rd n final go and I want to get it over and move on

Jillyhen x


----------



## FolicAcidIngester

We too are affected by the closure in origin, nor were we contacted. 
I think people who have been treated at origin, say 4 or 5 years ago, will have different experiences because they were owned and managed by different people then. My understanding is that 3fivetwo only took over in recent years and have hiked up the prices and filled it with bank staff, so very little continuity for patients. 
As for this closure, it doesn't add up to me. Why disrupt peoples' treatment, their staff, their reputation if the difficulties are only managerial and admin and would take only 2 weeks to resolve, surely these could be covered by staff putting in some overtime. They say they've agreed to a voluntary closure, if they hadn't agreed would it have been compulsory?


----------



## irishflower

Welcome to the thread FolicAcidIngester!  My feelings match yours which is why I've changed clinics.  Just hope that whatever they're doing, or being forced into doing, results in better treatment for us NI ladies as I think we're badly lagging behind other parts of the UK....


----------



## Jillyhen

Folic

Welcome to the thread.

I was absolutely fuming and i was for going with gcrm..

After that phone call on tuesday we decided to stay, as time is on our side and i wanted to get started asap..

irish i know what you mean, we are like the poor cousins lol

Jillyhen


----------



## Hopeful32

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this site but no new to the nightmare of IVF. Had ICSI last year at Origin 13 eggs, 12 fertilised, they forced me to wait for 1 blastocyst transfer and BFP! The whole experience was terrible and when I phoned to say the treatment had been unsuccessful the nurse I spoke to didn't give a dam! Honestly I was crying down the phone as my husband was at work and she didn't care. I should say Jenny and Karen were lovely throughout the treatment but unfortunately neither of them were available when I phoned the clinic. There was also no follow up call to check how I was.

We were going to have another cycle this June when I saw the clinic was closing, the receptionist claimed they close every year to 'catch up on admin!'
I noticed the BBC have got hold of the story.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-18414194

Back to the drawing board and considering Glasgow for treatment, just don't have any faith in Origin anymore, I really feel they were taking advantage of vulnerable people.

Good luck to all of you and please let me know if you have had any success with ICSI in other clinics.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Becky39

Hi Ladies, 

Please excuse me if im a little vague on this, it was 3 years ago i was last at Origin. Your all talking about moving on to clinic in Glasgow .... what is wrong with the Royal? I had 1 cycle with them and 3 with Origin, would it not be easier time/scan wise etc to go to the royal?


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Becky

You were asking whats wrong with the Royal-I wouldn't know where to stop if I started.  Waiting times are diabolical, when you contact the admin staff they are abrupt and often rude to the patients.  Whether you are NHS or private they just keep you dangling around waiting and waiting.  They tell you waiting lists are a certain lenght and they never turn out even close to what they say. We have received various letters from the admin team with someone elses names on them or telling us to reply to something wherein a deadline to reply had already passed.  During our last ICSI I waited 1 and 1/2 hours to have my scan and a blood test-had to ring work and reschedule my own appointments due to being held up.  I was told my review of the cycle would be 12 weeks away, so we had paid for a private review only for to find an appointment sent for the free review the next day!!  I have been to Origin too under Dr Brett who was excellent.  If she was still there we would have gone back to her.  Like a no. of other ladies on here our next cycle (if FET doesn't  work) will definately be with one of ARGC/Lister/GCRM.  Scan wise/time wise the Royal is in my opinion a disaster......


----------



## Becky39

Sorry, i just meant why Glasgow?
I had 1 cycle at the Royal and i agree with every word u say. They were awful. I had to d/r for (wait for it) a total of 13 weeks cos they couldnt fit me in with their schedule for EC, by the time they could and i started the puregon, i knew from my experience at the Origin, that they wernt giving me enough doseage. my ovaries never really woke up from all the d/r and the puregon was getting less and less every day. I got 1 egg from them and was basically told i was too old, that more drugs would not have worked, to give up bla bla bla. 
I complained at my review about the staff, the admin, the entrance to the clinic (thru maternity at the time) their policy 'one size fits all' in other words everonene gets the same dosage regardless of their age. Dr Williamson told me i was too old and that more drugs just wouldnt work!!!!
4mths later i bumped into her at Origin after just having ec of 15 eggs!!! I got pg on that cycle (sadly didnt work out if u read my sig) but regardless, i dont have a good word to say about the Royal either, i was just wondering what the hipe was about Glasgow ...   
Good Luck x


----------



## Becky39

Also should mention, i got a letter of an appology from them (written by Dr Williamson) stating that they were sorry i felt i wasnt treated properly bla bla .... fat lot of good it did for me tho!


----------



## irishflower

Hi Becky,

THe main reason why Glasgow for me is the fact they have a satellite clinic in Belfast, meaning all bloods, scans etc can be done here, actually making them more convenient than Dublin.

Their treatment success rates were also significantly higher than Origin's so this also helped make my mind up!


----------



## Becky39

Wow, thats really good, wish i had known about that before my treatment ended, i might have thought about it... no going back for me now tho, had to have emergency hysterectomy April last year ... adoption all the way now    our journey will turn us into parents, just not in the way we expected, but parents all the same   
Good Luck everyone, keep fighting and you will get there xx


----------



## Hannah10

Hi Ladies,

I hope you dont mind if I join this thread.  I started a new one a few days ago but only realised this one was here already.

I have had onc cycle at the RVH where we got 2 eggs from EC and neither fertilised.  The scans etc in the RVH were very rushed and the dr would not tell me the size of the follies until I nearly got blood out of him.  But on the day of the EC I was so upset with only 2 eggs I have to say that the nurse was really lovely to me.  That was my only free NHS cycle and the waiting list for private with the RVH was too long for me to wait.  

So..we then went with Origin.  I have Dr Diakous (I think some of you have him too).  He is very nice and friendly.  We have had some issues though.... the ET was very painful and took 4 attempts over 4 hours!!!  sadly that cycle didnt work and i had to call 3 times to get a review appointment.  When we finally got one the Doctor had not updated my notes for the hassel with the ET nor had he documented that I was under anest during ET- I was so annoyed.  I know he had many patients but I am sure that a 4 hour ET is worth mentioning in the notes.  Anyway..I complained and he booked me in for a mock transfer to try ET again.  This was arranged and was free of charge (it was abandoned as that was too painful).

So my experience with Orgin was that the treatment was good (I got 4 eggs of which 3 fertilised - so a better outcome than RVH) however the admin was terrible.  So I am glad that they are recognising the problem.  BUT I was due to have a check up from a recent hysto and they have yet to contact me.  I was so shocked when I heard them close - even for 2 weeks.

I am considering moving also but I have to be honest that at least they got me further towards my goal of being a mummy  

Love Hannah

PS sorry if this is a rant


----------



## Hopeful32

Hi Hanna - no rant I think it's important to share these experiences. Wow a 4 hour ET! I was with Prof McClure for my ET at origin and it literally took 10 minutes. Unfortunately it didn't work though as they made me wait and have a blastocyst transfer.

Irish Flower - very interested in Glasgow and the fact that they have a satelite clinic in Belfast. Does that mean you only have to go to Glasgow for EC and ET?

I'm on the waiting list for NHS at RFC but don't know how long this will take.


----------



## Alabama

Hi Hopeful32, myself and DH were attending Origin but to cut a long story short, we left there with a full refund and letter of apology.  We are now attending GCRM via the Belfast Satellite Service and I cannot recommend them enough they have been brilliant and def on the ball.  Everyone u speak to from admin to professionals they are all lovely and great support.  We are starting treatment hopefully next week! 

U only have to go to Glasgow for EC and ET, all scans and bloods can be done in belfast. 

Good luck with your journey! 

xx


----------



## Hopeful32

Hi Alabama, thanks for getting back to me. Collecting my notes from Origin tomorrow (and letter of complaint sent too) and have made contact with GCRM via Belfast clinic. All sounding positive so far. I hope everything goes well for you and DH with next treatment! xx
Did you have to wait long from first appointment with Belfast satellite clinic to starting meds? xx


----------



## irishflower

I had my first GCRM satellite appointment yesterday too and it went really well....most positive experience I've had so far in this whole journey!  I think it's more or less up to me to decide now when I want to start....


----------



## Jillyhen

irishflower

Glad all went well yesterday..

Hanna i cant believe you had an 4 hour transfer.. Poor you..

Alabama, good luck on starting

Jillyhen


----------



## Alabama

Hi Hopeful32, sorry for taking so long to get back to you, we had our registration appt with Dr Traub on 7 June, had all of our test results with us, only had to repeat amh test and get a new hep core blood test. We then got the phonecall from GCRM on the 18 June to say we were ready to begin. A prescription was made out, payment made and we recieved drugs next day. Started metformin tabs on tues 19 and now patiently waiting on aunt flo! Due next wk 

Good luck with everything x

Thanks Jillyhen, how's things with u, that is great that it treatment is going ahead! Good luck with everything, let's hope this is our time! x


----------

